# Winter shoes? Whats the best?



## jakomonster (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey All,
nothing like a bunch of epic crackheads who dont slow down in the winter to help decide what is the best winter shoe out there. By best, I mean best for me:thumbsup: 
That means it needs to be (in this order)
1. SPD compatable 
2. warm 
3. easy to get on and off
4. somewhat water resistant 

Lets hear what you've experienced.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Lake Mx 302


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Lake Mx 302


2nd:thumbsup:


----------



## johnstoc (Jun 4, 2007)

*What does "warm" mean?*

Specialized Defrosters have been good to me, they are lightly insulated and water/windproof. Works great for the Pacific Northwest but it is usually 30-50F in the winter here.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

I run 15 year old diadora mtb shoes that I had laying around that have room for two pairs of smart wool socks with one of the self-heating adhesive foot warmers layered between them and pearl izumi shoe covers. Works down to -15 F just fine.

I like this method because it's easy to adjust the layers to get whatever you need.


----------



## burn_atp (Sep 14, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Lake Mx 302


Yep, worth every penny to me.


----------



## jakomonster (Jun 20, 2006)

2silent said:


> I run 15 year old diadora mtb shoes that I had laying around that have room for two pairs of smart wool socks with one of the self-heating adhesive foot warmers layered between them and pearl izumi shoe covers. Works down to -15 F just fine.
> 
> I like this method because it's easy to adjust the layers to get whatever you need.


I always size my mtb shoes tight in thin socks so i'm out of luck with the 2 older shoes I own.

To the others that love the Lakes, how are they to get on and off? I commute to work every day and I want something that is faster to use than booties...


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

jakomonster said:


> To the others that love the Lakes, how are they to get on and off? I commute to work every day and I want something that is faster to use than booties...


Definitely faster than booties- the boa laces are about as quick as it gets. FWIW, I wore mine today in 20 degrees and 35mph winds riding on snow with plenty of hike-a-bike. Ski socks underneath and my feet were warm and dry the entire ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I've had Answer Kashmirs for a few years now, once I've finally killed them I want the Lakes.

Just remember to allow plenty of room for double socks if you buy online.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i've got the pearl izumi barrier gtx and they've been great. couple hours in snow at 20F and no problems, kept me warm and dry in 35F rain this fall too. zipper + shock cord thing is pretty quick on and off. fit like typical PI shoes, a little narrow, and a little short, which isn't a huge problem for my relatively narrow feet, but wish they were a bit longer, regularly wear a 47 and the 48 pearls with heavy socks is about perfect. once i wear these out i'll certainly look into the lakes, but last fall when i needed some winter shoes, the lakes were already out of stock in anything close to my size.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Thread Revival! Any changes 3 years later? I'm looking for something that is good to 0F and below. I have some Louis Garneau "winter" boots but they just don't cut it below around 20F. Cold white toes after an hour.

The 45 North look like a nice option but $$$


----------



## Sloppy (Nov 28, 2012)

I have the Shamano MX81 and they are great. Lined with gortex and warm. I sized up one size to allow for a thicker sock and they are very comfortable. The new Lakes are probably the nicest/warmest but also very expensive. I bought my Shimanos at Chain Reaction cycle on sale for $170.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

North Wave Farenheit. Been down to 11 deg F. Walking some of the hills in snow. Spent 3 hours. Water bottle was soilid in no time. SPD pedals froze solid and had to use a multi tool allen as an icepick to freeup enough to clip in. (Run Time pedals now because of this). Broke through some ice on a puddle and rear caliper froze solid instantly. Rode about 100yds pressing the lever before they heated up enough to melt the ice in the caliper. All the while my feet stayed comfortable.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

trodaq said:


> North Wave Farenheit. Been down to 11 deg F. Walking some of the hills in snow. Spent 3 hours. Water bottle was soilid in no time. SPD pedals froze solid and had to use a multi tool allen as an icepick to freeup enough to clip in. (Run Time pedals now because of this). Broke through some ice on a puddle and rear caliper froze solid instantly. Rode about 100yds pressing the lever before they heated up enough to melt the ice in the caliper. All the while my feet stayed comfortable.


Sounds like a winner to me. I have shimano mw81 and I haven't been out in 11 degrees because I don't think my shoes will hold up to those temps. I'll report back after friday.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

North Wave CELSIUS ARCTIC GTX much sleeker then Lakes.

CELSIUS ARCTIC GTX | Northwave.com


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

trodaq said:


> North Wave Farenheit.


Do you mean the NW Celsius? The Fahrenheit is the road shoe.

I got my girlfriend a pair of the NW Celsius shoes (not the Arctic version) for Christmas but she hasn't used them yet, although the quality and features are nice.

I just got a pair of the Diadora Polaris shoes the other day and also haven't used them yet. We will probably go riding this weekend (temps supposed to be in low 20's F) and I will post a ride report then.


----------



## CyclepathNW (Jan 24, 2013)

Shimano SH-MW81's have been a shop favorite for a couple of years. They're great down to about 25deg F. Lower temps? Go for the Lake MX 302's.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

JustMtnB44 said:


> Do you mean the NW Celsius? The Fahrenheit is the road shoe.
> 
> ^^^ This . Sorry


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Just curious about the Lakes. They got less than stellar reviews here on MTBR. Granted reviews are a little older. Have they improved?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

trodaq said:


> North Wave Farenheit. Been down to 11 deg F. Walking some of the hills in snow. Spent 3 hours. Water bottle was soilid in no time. SPD pedals froze solid and had to use a multi tool allen as an icepick to freeup enough to clip in. (Run Time pedals now because of this). Broke through some ice on a puddle and rear caliper froze solid instantly. Rode about 100yds pressing the lever before they heated up enough to melt the ice in the caliper. All the while my feet stayed comfortable.


They have the Celsius and also the Celsius Arctic. The Arctic is rated to -31F and the other one doesn't mention a rating. Do you know which one you have? -31F seems pretty good right now.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

trodaq said:


> Just curious about the Lakes. They got less than stellar reviews here on MTBR. Granted reviews are a little older. Have they improved?


The were issues with the Lakes in the past having to do with the sole separating... I think that's been resolved.

I have a pair of 302's and an old pair of Northwave's. I'd give the NW's and edge for a couple of reasons:

The BOA tightening apparatus on the Lake's is hit or miss (actually works well on the my 302's but terrible on my MX-140's which are a great waterproof boot and much lighter).

Northwave's keep my feet warmer.

Lake has gone through a bit of an identity crisis the past few years so it is not really clear what their long term viability is.

Whichever your select, make sure you get a bit larger size that you typically wear in a shoe... airspace/breathability is your friend for cold weather ops. I also carry toe warmers just in case (along with a few strike anywhere matches and a bit of dryer lint to start a fire if someone is jacked up bad in the middle of nowhere). Have only broken them out once when someone had a mechanical midway through ~5 hours out in sub 20 def. F weather (we were stopped for ~1 hour making repairs) and a second time on a ride when it was in the low teens.


----------



## gasnit (Dec 12, 2009)

SPECIALIZED DEFROSTERS are GREAT! Very best cycling purchase that I have made since I started riding 20yrs ago.


----------



## The RideR (Aug 4, 2008)

trodaq said:


> North Wave Farenheit. Been down to 11 deg F. Walking some of the hills in snow. Spent 3 hours. Water bottle was soilid in no time. SPD pedals froze solid and had to use a multi tool allen as an icepick to freeup enough to clip in. (Run Time pedals now because of this). Broke through some ice on a puddle and rear caliper froze solid instantly. Rode about 100yds pressing the lever before they heated up enough to melt the ice in the caliper. All the while my feet stayed comfortable.


Which size did you get? And what size you usually wear. I'm wondering if i need to go a size up?


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

I went with a 45. Merlino wool sock which really isn that bulky and I have a comfortable fit. I could go with a heavier sock and still be fine. All my shoes are around the same size. Widths vary more than anything. Regular shoes Im a 10.5 11.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

trodaq said:


> Just curious about the Lakes. They got less than stellar reviews here on MTBR. Granted reviews are a little older. Have they improved?


I had a pair of mxz 301s and now have a pair of mxz 302s. IMHO The 302s are better than the 301s. Specifically; Outsole is much better for hike a bike and snow trekking, BOA system works better on the 302 (broke the lace on the 301s several times[once in a race]){BOA warrantees them for life}.

I have wide feet 3E, so I have few choices. The wide lakes fit well and with a 1.5 size larger; I have ample width room with a heavy wool sock and the occasional hand warmer on really cold rides. 
Misc:
I added more velcro to the lake to keep the top flap more secure. Any competent shoe repair shop can do this. A small bit of the heal stitching on one shoe came out; did not affect the function of the shoe in anyway. Shoe repair shop fixed it up.

urmb


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

has anyone tried the wolvhammers yet?

i have shimano mw80s and i like them for comfort and warmth (with warmers) but they have thier limits. was looking at the wolvhammers for the really cold days.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I recently invested in Lake mx303 boots and only have good things to say about them. Went for two two hour rides this past weekend in 19 degree weather and my toes were the warmer than my hands.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^ How were your toes on similar rides before you got the lakes? And what were you using. If you ever get to use them down around 0F post back. I'm mentally prepared to buy some better cold weather boots but I want them to be the last pair I buy.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CyclepathNW said:


> Shimano SH-MW81's have been a shop favorite for a couple of years. They're great down to about 25deg F. Lower temps? Go for the Lake MX 302's.


Don't know what you are doing wrong

I wear the Shimano MW 81 down to -36 C for at least 1 hour before the toe tips get cold...

Just rode to work today -24 C (-36 windhill) takes about 30 minutes....They were fine, just wore my dress work socks.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> ^^ How were your toes on similar rides before you got the lakes? And what were you using. If you ever get to use them down around 0F post back. I'm mentally prepared to buy some better cold weather boots but I want them to be the last pair I buy.


About 50% of warm toes is keeping the lower legs and calves warm.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

My legs are fine. I'll go with a merino base layer and a fleece lined tight when it gets cold and always 2 pair of socks. My feet run cold. There's obviously a lot of differing opinions about what's warm enough...human nature, different metabolism. I'm looking for the warmest cycling shoes made I guess. I've worn Herman Survivors on my flat pedal bike and was fine.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> My legs are fineNot really . I'll go with a merino base layer and a fleece lined tight when it gets cold and always 2 pair of socks.Bingo My feet run cold. There's obviously a lot of differing opinions about what's warm enough...human nature, different metabolism. I'm looking for the warmest cycling shoes made I guess. I've worn Herman Survivors on my flat pedal bike and was fine.


Basically it is dead simple either your toes start to freeze ie get tingly then go numb or they don't.

Just cause you wear merino does not mean it is has warm has other layers, nor has wind proof.

The blood vessels in your legs restrict below the knees..even though your legs feel nice and warm. This lack of blood flow to the feet then causes the feet to get cold. This is how the body protects the core temp.

You have to make certain that the blood flow to the lower legs and feet is not restricted by the body....to do this you have to ensure the lower legs stay warm...

I wear Shimano MW81s down to -36C (not windchill) my toes start to get tingly after about 1 hour.

This works because I wear two layers of wind-proof tights, and add an outside layer of fleece pants or wool pants below -25C.

Another alternative is to wear gaiters these also provide addtional warmth to the the lower legs and prevent cold feet.

I guarantee you I have frozen my feet more times than you(playing outdoor hockey) and each time you freeze you feet the circulation is permanently affected.....keeping the lower legs warm works. I wish I knew that when I was younger.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

bedwards1000 said:


> ^^ How were your toes on similar rides before you got the lakes? And what were you using. If you ever get to use them down around 0F post back. I'm mentally prepared to buy some better cold weather boots but I want them to be the last pair I buy.


I've ridden in 5 degree temps in the past. prior to owning these shoes, I've done my winter rides with my regular bike shoes with a pair of Under Armour socks under a pair of Smartwool socks. It was never ideal, but as long as I kept my feet out of the snow and kept moving, I was ok for a while. My feet would get cold, though. Not any more.


----------



## Camster3000 (Jan 29, 2013)

I use my regular MTB shoes with Endura MT500 overshoes/booties which are fantastic. With wool socks underneath, I've been riding comfortably in the low teens for several hours at a time. They cost me $50 at my LBS and are reinforced/tough enough for an SS'er who has to hike-a-bike. Most booties I've had fall apart after a season, not these!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

LOL, Jeff, you seem to know the temp of my legs better than I do. Although, I think you are wrong. Like I said, if I wear my winter boots cycling my feet are OK. They are also OK skating & XC Skiing. I think my boots just suck even though they claim


> Made for those who never surrender, this shoe has a neoprene outside with sealed seams and inside laces for the ultimate in protection. In fact, Bicycling Magazine hails it has the *lowest claimed temperature rating of winter cycling shoes*.


 (I guess they didn't actually say "boots" there. Maybe a tad misleading. My big goal is to wade through all the advertising bullcrap where they all claim they are the best and actually come up with the best.

My toes start getting cold about 1/2 hour into the ride after my legs are fully warm. I'll throw on a pair of gaiters for one of these cold mornings and see how it goes. I do appreciate your advice and experience.:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> LOL, Jeff, you seem to know the temp of my legs better than I do. Although, I think you are wrong. Like I said, if I wear my winter boots cycling my feet are OK. They are also OK skating & XC Skiing. I think my boots just suck even though they claimIndeed your boots may suck (I guess they didn't actually say "boots" there. Maybe a tad misleading. My big goal is to wade through all the advertising bullcrap where they all claim they are the best and actually come up with the best.
> 
> My toes start getting cold about 1/2 hour into the ride after my legs are fully warm.Pretty normal situation takes a while for the blood flow to slow down I'll throw on a pair of gaiters for one of these cold mornings and see how it goes. I do appreciate your advice and experience.:thumbsup:


Difference between skating and XC sking is the feet do a lot more work and increase blood flow to the feet (that is why wiggling the toes works so well if you can remember)....tight skates for hockey cut off circulation.

I don't listen to advertising bullcrap.....I go try on a pair and see.....

I have the choice of some Lakes at MEC and Shimano's everywhere else. That might be an indicator of its own.

Make sure the gaiters are fairly wind tight where the abut the boots.


----------



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

gasnit said:


> SPECIALIZED DEFROSTERS are GREAT! Very best cycling purchase that I have made since I started riding 20yrs ago.


Totaly agree, they are amazing.


----------



## The RideR (Aug 4, 2008)

After doing some reading on this forum and over internet I pulled the trigger on Northwave's Celsius Arctic. I wear 10.5 size and went with size 45, fits pretty well, though bigger size might be even better. Rode only couple times, one ride was 2hrs at 10F, and I was walking some of the snowy hills. Feet were warm and comfy. Was wearing boots over 2 pairs of wool socks, though.


----------

